# Slicer Filter to exclude



## hatahetahmad (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi,
I have big data I want the opposite values from the slicer filter.

Example:
I have all Players name for Spanish League
When I filter (from slicer Filter) Real Madrid I Get all players name except Real Madrid Players names

My Other concern is how to use  this Slicer Filter to exclude in Basket Analysis Pattern (from daxpatterns) 
http://www.daxpatterns.com/basket-analysis/

It'd really help me
Thank you all,


----------



## gazpage (Dec 18, 2017)

https://expirebox.com/download/285ad77dffb193301d2038e04c30fb58.html

This help at all?


----------



## hatahetahmad (Dec 20, 2017)

I have a question,
In your Power Bi file you sent .. "Data" & "Category" tables don't have a relation,
and when I did one the result is blank.

Do you know why? Cause my two table has relation between two column.


----------



## gazpage (Dec 20, 2017)

Well, if you have a relation, then you sort of by definition can’t have the filter set to exclude, it will always include.  

If you need a relationship, then you should make a copy of the Category table and call it say FilterCategory. Use this table for the exclude filter.


----------

